# too young for breeding?



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey guys i was wondering , i kno my pygos are small, ( my reds) but two of em are doing from wut i see a mating dance, im not sure tho,

one fish keeps constantly at my other one, they hook up for about 3-6 seconds and swim around in circles with both there tails flapping simultaniously, they keep goin in the circle, then one breaks off and is chased to the other side of the tank by the other, ive noticed this happen about 3 times,

the problem is they seem WAY to young to be breeding, they are about 7 months old and are at about 5.7 inchs, give or take an inch ( lots of diversity in shoal),

so do i just have one horny male and one not too interested female? or are they just fighting,


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it is common for sub adults to mimic breeding behavior at times :nod: but more than likely some type territorial aggression.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

so if i keep em for like a year or two more, do u think i have a good chance at a breeding pair?,


----------

